# Hi from central AB



## EliseLCR (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello, I’m a 25 year old new Red Seal journeyman welder, with a biiig thirst for knowledge! I’m here because I’m discovering the incredible range of possibilities and endless room for creativity that surrounds “metal working” 
Don’t mind me lurkin just trying to learn new things - looking forward to seeing what my fellow Canadians are up to!  
Elise


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m seeing something about posting 3 times as a new member here..assuming on my own topic is fine?


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 7, 2018)

Let’s see.. here’s a flower I made from the scrap bin!


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve worked in a shop for the majority of the last 5 years, welding structural. Mainly fluxcore


----------



## DPittman (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow! And welcome.


----------



## Everett (Mar 7, 2018)

That flower is awesome.  Nice work!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 7, 2018)

Flower looks very realistic - great job!


----------



## Janger (Mar 7, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)

DPittman said:


> Wow! And welcome.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)

Everett said:


> That flower is awesome. Nice work!



Thank you very much [emoji3][emoji257]


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 8, 2018)

Superb work.


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)

Tom Kitta said:


> Flower looks very realistic - great job!



Thanks!! [emoji5] I made another one last night and I think I’ll try a different style today  might as well make a bouquet [emoji12]


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)

Janger said:


> Fantastic



Hey thanks!
I see you’re from Calgary! I’m not far off, back and forth between Red Deer and Rocky area


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)

RobinHood said:


> Superb work.



Thanks so much  
I made a blingy one last night for my sister in law  [emoji184]


----------



## EliseLCR (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 13, 2018)

The flower is beautiful. Nice work. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Janger (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Elsie - how are you shaping and cutting the petals? Do you have an anvil forge etc? If you have any other pictures of the process I’m sure we’d like be to see them.


----------



## Martin w (Mar 31, 2018)

That is some pretty awesome work. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Alexander (Apr 5, 2018)

It would take a lot more than just being a good welder and fabricator to make one of these flowers you are a gifted artist as well. Nice work


----------



## turner (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the pics. I have no idea what other are creating/building. Most of the time I am attempting to create some me time.


----------



## EliseLCR (Sep 24, 2018)

Janger said:


> Hi Elsie - how are you shaping and cutting the petals? Do you have an anvil forge etc? If you have any other pictures of the process I’m sure we’d like be to see them.



Hello! Sorry, I have not logged on here in sooo long! 
I actually just use a zip cut for cutting out the circles of sheet metal (the “layers” of petals) 
Then drill a hole in the centre of them, and divide each circle into 5 parts like a pie (the individual petals) then cut from the outer edge in alllmost to the centre hole. I tack them all up largest to smallest layer to a small rod (the banding wire that comes off the large bundles in receiving at the shop works nicely lol. Always found in the scrap bin )
I then simply use the oxyfuel torch and pliers to twist and shape my petals, starting with the centre rose “bud” working out to the larger outside layers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Hope this helps


----------



## EliseLCR (Sep 24, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> The flower is beautiful. Nice work.
> 
> Welcome aboard.



Thank you very much  sorry for the late reply! Logged off for months lol


----------



## EliseLCR (Sep 24, 2018)

Martin w said:


> That is some pretty awesome work.
> Cheers
> Martin



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## EliseLCR (Sep 24, 2018)

Alexander said:


> It would take a lot more than just being a good welder and fabricator to make one of these flowers you are a gifted artist as well. Nice work



Thank you I sure appreciate that [emoji4]


----------



## EliseLCR (Sep 24, 2018)

turner said:


> Wow, thanks for the pics. I have no idea what other are creating/building. Most of the time I am attempting to create some me time.



Hey nothing wrong with that either, “me” time is getting harder and harder to create these days! [emoji28]


----------



## Bofobo (Sep 24, 2018)

Made with scrap as well!? Triple point score! Will make a fine winter project. Great work.


----------



## Wally (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow, some fantastic work there. Welcome aboard.


----------



## EliseLCR (Oct 14, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> Made with scrap as well!? Triple point score! Will make a fine winter project. Great work.



Thank you!  
Yup! The scrap bins are my favourite part of going to work lol


----------



## EliseLCR (Oct 14, 2018)

Wally said:


> Wow, some fantastic work there. Welcome aboard.



Thank you I appreciate that!


----------

